# Real Ale At The Court House Hotel



## warrenlw63 (14/4/05)

Swiped from the Herald Sun, "Across The Bar" column;

*Pumped about Pommy beer*

_THERE'S a touch of ye olde worlde happening down at North Melbourne's Court House Hotel.
Barmeister Scott Thomas has done a deal with the Matilda Bay brewing crowd to have Stickler's Best Bitter on tap.
The Stickler's is made from water treated so it's just like water the Poms make beer from, and the brewers are importing funny sounding things like East Kent Goldings and Fuggles hops for their big kettles.
So it's a ye olde Pom-style beer and the Matilda Bay people decided it had to be served like a ye olde Pommy beer.
That's when Thomas jumped out from behind the bar and went hunting for some genuine ye olde Pommy beer engines to pump the stuff up from the Court House cellars to the bar.
We're told they work a treat.
Just so long as he doesn't hook 'em up to a Carlton Draught barrel.
_

Warren -


----------



## Ross (14/4/05)

Now we just need a bit of the olde worlde pommie beer in Brizzy....PLEASE.... :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/05)

Unfortunately we can only ever get writeups on these beers with some degree of cultural cringe.

They seem to think that the only people who drink English Ale should wear deerstalker hats. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## Gough (14/4/05)

Have you lost yours or something Warren :lol: h34r: 

Shawn


----------



## Snow (14/4/05)

Oh, Ross.......we can but dream...  Not likely in Queensland anytime soon. :angry: 

- Snow


----------



## Ross (14/4/05)

There has to be a market for an English "real ale" - The assistant brewer at the Bulimba Micro had never even tasted an English ale & they are using one of the famous Firkin micros - It makes you want to cry....


----------



## Weizguy (14/4/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Swiped from the Herald Sun, "Across The Bar" column;
> 
> *Pumped about Pommy beer*
> 
> ...



I reckon they SHOULD hook up a keg of megaswill. Then it shall be exposed as filth beside the real ale (all other things being equal, of course).

Seth + 2cents 
*edited for punctuation only


----------



## Asher (14/4/05)

I had a pint of that Sticklers at the Queens in Peth the other week (it was from a normal draft system though).... Was shite! I recon it was infected or something. Had a real metalic twang.... I actually took it back and asked for another beer! 

Hope the Melbourn batch is better...

Where's 'seven seas' when you need it... That stuff was great from a hand pump

Asher for now


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/05)

Gough said:


> Have you lost yours or something Warren :lol: h34r:
> 
> Shawn
> [post="54448"][/post]​



Nah! I'm more up with the times Shawn. I've got a Trilby. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## barfridge (14/4/05)

I have a hat with a propellor on top, whee!


----------



## Jim_Levet (14/4/05)

As a Sydney boy I am spoilt. Just head down to THE NAGS 1st Friday of the month.
Matts brews from St Peters are great from the hand pump, and plenty of good brew chat going on. 
James


----------



## dickTed (14/4/05)

The Court House Hotel.

Yeah, my mate Zeke and I went there last November, because we were going to a ukulele gig at the NM town hall.

Anyway, we went and had a beer before the show. The two Matilda Bay beers they had were Alpha Pale Ale & Bohemian Pilzner. I hade the Alpha, he had the pils.

I thought the Alpha was a rather nice American style pale ale. Nice and sharp hopping. It's been replaced by a redder job called Rooftop. That's not bad either.

The St. Kilda Local has Rooftop. Nice little bar. They have the curtains open during the day, naturally. If you can get a seat at the front window on a nice day it's grouse. They also have Beez Neez there. They aren't my favourite beers, but they are OK, and they're in East St Kilda, my old stamping ground.

We went to the Rosstown on Saturday, and I was expecting to get a Hightail, but it's been replaced by Coopers Pale ale, which out of a tap looks rather like a urine specimen with lemon juice. After the first one, I had a Stella next.

It's pretty hard to get a good beer around where I live in Moorabbin.

One day pretty soon now I'll make beer better than any of 'em.

Anyway, must have another beer. Perhaps a plunk on the uke.


----------



## Batz (14/4/05)

Sorry too break the thread subject here but..love your new avatar dickTed

Had quite a chuckle , Batz type humour , is that GMK? :lol: 

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/05)

Nah I liked Tiny Tim better dickTed. What happened to him? :huh: 

Gone back to Miss Vicky I presume? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## voota (16/4/05)

Some friends and I ventured down to the courthouse last night and tried the bitter. It was a nice clean softly hopped bitter (the 35IBU's were well hidden), not an outstanding beer but pretty solid. It was also rather expensive ($7.70 a pint). I also had a quick chat with the barman/owner about it and asked if it was out of a cask or a keg, apparently they 'compromise' and serve it slightly chilled out of a keg which was a little disappointing, but not surprising. It certainly tasted too fizzy and cold for a pumped English bitter.
Nonetheless, the courthouse hotel is a bloody great pub, and the Alpha pale ale was a really great beer, up there with little creatures in my book. Also on tap was bohemian pilsner, redback, stella, Guinness, and coopers pale. The guy said dogbolter would be on tap in two weeks for the winter. So I guess that wont be the last they see of me.

edit: The barman also said that matilda bay are opening their new brewery in dandinong and they will be brewing the smaller output beers there, ie. sticklers, dogbolter and alpha pale.


----------

